# Because you can never have too much stinking hawk's beard



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 11, 2009)

Sweet smell of success follows reintroduction of stinking hawk's-beard to U.K.
By John Platt, _Scientific American_
Jul 10, 2009 



> After going extinct 30 years ago in the U.K, a rare plant called the stinking hawk's-beard (_Crepis foetida_) has returned its former homelands. The successful reintroduction could offer lessons for the reintroduction of other extant species.
> 
> The stinking hawk's-beard, known for its bitter-almond smell, was never exactly common in the U.K. Human development further shrank its habitats, and the plant disappeared from its last site in Dungeness, Kent, in 1980.



...more


----------

